
First stable version of Firefox 64-bit for Windows - motherpenguin
https://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/releases/42.0/win64/
======
greenyoda
The Waterfox Project has been building a 64-bit Firefox for Windows for quite
a while:

[https://www.waterfoxproject.org](https://www.waterfoxproject.org)

~~~
JohnTHaller
Based on the 64-bit code included in the main Firefox tree which has not been
considered stable enough for release builds by the Firefox builders. Firefox
has had 64-bit compilation capability for a long time. I think Firefox 42.0 -
these builds are uploaded now to mirror for tomorrow's release - will be the
first time they do an official release version. Note that until they are
announced, you shouldn't start using these builds.

~~~
greenyoda
I've used Waterfox for quite a while and have found it to be a very reliable
browser.

